# Via Play by Post - Multi-genre - GM - Needs more players for Project: Valhalla PbP



## NexusX (Oct 30, 2011)

*Project: Valhalla 2*
*Play Location/Method:* Online, via QT Games Forum PbP
*Game/System:* Uber-lite Rules based on the Cosmothea RPG (no experience needed)
*Player or GM?* I'm the designer of Cosmothea, but this PbP has super simple rules, not the full Cosmothea rules, for faster online play.
*Time/Frequency:* Anytime. Minimum posting 2x per week, prefer at least every other day.
*Genre: *Multi (Scifi adventurers exploring both scifi and magical worlds
*Current needs:* 1-2 more players
*Accept Drop-In Players?* Contact GM
*Accept Spectators? *Sure
*Short description: *Our second PbP in this epic storyline, Project: Valhalla 2 follows a team of adventurers hired to explore for clues as to what happened to the 5,000 passengers aboard the space cruiser, Valhalla, that suddenly vanished. After a brief investigation, the whole case was strangely closed. That was over 400 years ago. New evidence came to light a couple years ago and a recon team was sent through a stargate following clues, but mysteriously vanished. The megacorporation that sent in the team has since been sidelined, and now a private contractor has hired you to pick up the ball, providing you a ship for the journey and offering a good some of money to investigate. High adventure ahead!

Cosmothea is a blended-genre setting and system with high technology and magic (together on some worlds and separate on others), and depending on where you go in the galaxy, superheroes too.

We're looking for serious gamers who appreciate a stable PbP, and are seeking an ongoing, fun PbP. You can expect the PbP to be weighted toward character and story, with a light amount of combat (but there's definitely some combat). Existing characters include an augment (mutant with powers) - a healer with a supernatural gift at throwing daggers, a marine and an engineer. You can play almost anything. We need a couple more players to round out the team! See the OOC for the simple rules and the IC for a bit more information. More will follow in the next day or two.

Please send an email to info @ qtgames.com if you're interested or join our forum and post interest in the OOC thread.
OOC Thread.
IC thread


----------



## NexusX (Nov 3, 2011)

I could still use one more player. Someone be a brave adventurer and try this out. It's super easy to make a character and dive right in with no headaches. I seriously doubt you'd regret joining. My games tend to be pretty popular with players sticking around for many adventures. Contact me and let's have a blast!

Bob 
info @ qtgames.com


----------

